# Aperion Audio Updates Its Flagship Speaker; Introduces Verus II Grand



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Nearly five years ago, Aperion Audio rocked the audio world with a bold new flagship speaker series called Verus Grand. Verus has proven to be a statement speaker for the Portland, Oregon based Internet Direct manufacturer, challenging customer territory traditionally held by well-known store-grounded brands such as Wharfedale, PSB and Definitive Technology. 

Recently, Aperion announced the arrival of a new iteration of its Verus Grand speaker series. Simply called Verus II Grand, the company has locked and loaded this refreshed reboot with new tech and features. 

The Verus II series is currently comprised of three different speaker models, including a center channel ($649), bookshelf ($759), and tower ($1159) design. A dipole/bipole version has yet to be announced. 










Aperion has endowed its Verus II speakers with an entirely redesigned crossover network. The company says the new crossover lends to a more neutral and better balanced frequency response along with smoother phase integration across drivers. Aperion has also bolstered the speakers’ internal sound pathways with larger gauge wiring to the tweeter, midrange, and woofer drivers. On the exterior, the company ditched stamped metal jumpers between speaker binding posts in favor of high quality 12-guage wire jumpers.

Verus II also sports a completely refined version of Aperion’s proprietary in-house tweeter. The new patented Axially Stabilized Radiator (ASR) tweeter retains the anchored center point of the original ASR design while adding a new wishbone waveguide. Aperion says its new ASR has a more uniform high-end frequency response and offers broader dispersion across a listening area.

The Verus II Tower is a hefty speaker (65 lbs.) that sits 43.5-inches tall and sports two rear ports. It features one tweeter, two 5-inch woven Kevlar woofers for mid-range duty, and two 6-inch woven Kevlar woofers for low-end lifting. It’s easy to drive (92dB) and can play fairly deep (45 Hz to 20 kHz, +/- 3dB). The bookshelf version is significantly lighter (14 lbs.) and smaller (13-in H x 7.5-in W x 9-in D) but still delivers decent bass down to 59 Hz using a single 5-inch woven Kevlar woofer and a ported design. Unlike the tower design, the bookshelf is slightly more challenging to drive (87dB).










The Verus II center channel carries four drivers (one tweeter, one 4-in woven Kevlar mid-range, and two 6-in woven Kevlar woofers) that deliver sound from 50 Hz to 20kHz (87dB). Its cabinet is fairly sizeable, with a width pushing a tad over 2-feet (9.25-in H x 24.75-in W x 11-in D). Aperion says the center channel has an onboard “VoiceRight” option that enables the speaker to compensate for reflected sound off of large screens and other hard surfaces, but also allows for greater versatility when placing the speaker.

All three versions of Verus II series feature cabinets with a high-gloss cherry wood veneer or piano black lacquerer. They also ship with magnetically held perforated metal grilles.

For more information, visit Aperion Audio by clicking *here*. Home Theater Shack is expecting to receive Verus II Grand speakers for review, so stay tuned!

_Image Credits: Aperion Audio_


----------

